# fridge baking soda



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Does anyone have any uses for the baking soda they keep in the fridge after it has served that purpose?

I keep a box in the fridge, usually longer than recommended, and still hate throwing out a full box.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Use it as a mildly abrasive cleanser, or with vinegar to freshen your drains (1c baking soda followed by 1 c vinegar)


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I use it in lieu of Soft Scrub....like StaceyS says, with vinegar OR if you use with lemon juice, it whitens as it scrubs. It's a great "natural" abrasive. The key point I make when using is that you sprinkle it in the sink, THEN add some lemon juice to scrub. It will do the whole fizzy thing, and then I use the rag to scrub.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

scrub bathtubs, sinks bathroom countertop, I use baking soda a lot for cleaning!!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

And the odors absorbed from the fridge don't cause any issues?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You are going to rinse after cleaning with the soda, and any smells would go right down. there will be some moisture in the soda, but not much.


----------

